# Replacement Gas Cap?



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

I recently acquired the Ariens Platinum 24 EFI, which I'm generally very happy with (no snow test yet, but it feels and sounds awesome in the garage :wavetowel2.

But...one thing that undeniably sucks on this machine is the gas cap :icon-thumbsdown:. It's a bear to remove, even in moderate weather without gloves. Can't imagine what it's like to remove it in 20° below weather, or in a storm, with gloves.

Can't fathom why a great firm like Ariens doesn't offer better caps. Even my old Yard Machines clunker had a better cap.

Does anyone know of an after-market replacement cap that'll fit the 2016 Platinum 24, which can be easily removed?

Thanks!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Many owners have found that removing the screen assembly in the filler neck and the spring loaded keeper improves the fit of the filler cap considerably. There is another screen on the fuel outlet pipe which is part of the fuel shut-off valve.

Good luck.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Town said:


> Many owners have found that removing the screen assembly in the filler neck and the spring loaded keeper improves the fit of the filler cap considerably. There is another screen on the fuel outlet pipe which is part of the fuel shut-off valve.
> 
> Good luck.


Much appreciated. I'll give that a shot.

Some other Ariens models I just noticed at Home Depot, have a different red cap, with a more conventional vertical sidewall. Those look much easier to handle.

Not sure why they put this goofy cap on the Platinum model.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Strato said:


> ....
> Not sure why they put this goofy cap on the Platinum model.


It matches the goofy gas tank, ultra low profile and too small for the required job; style above function about covers it.


----------

